# Nikolaus Trial in Köln am 1. Dez.



## luckygambler (19. November 2007)

servus zusammen!
hab gerade eben von nem trialevent in der abenteuerhalle köln erfahren. wäre cool ein paar von euch dort zu sehen!
gruss

http://www.jugz.de/startseite/trial_2007.pdf


----------



## koxxrider (19. November 2007)

ich bin auf jeden wieder am start

freu mich schon...tolles event


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. November 2007)

Ist ja super wenn man an dem Tag 'ne extra Schicht in der Schule schieben muss 

(Tag der offenen TÃ¼r...)

Euch aber viel SpaÃ


----------



## zumitrial (19. November 2007)

Ich bin auch am Start
wird bestimmt voll cool


----------



## linus93 (19. November 2007)

binn auch da


----------



## bikersemmel (19. November 2007)

ich auch. freut mich euch endlich mal wieder zu sehen.
Also bis zum 1.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (20. November 2007)

Halle??
Geöffnet??
Trial??

Bin dabei!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noob-rider (20. November 2007)

wenn alles gut geht werde ich mich auch da blicken lassen.


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (20. November 2007)

Hallo Bike Trial Freunde

Ich freue mich euch zu sehen zu unserem   5. Nicolaus Trial 
Bitte denkt nur drann das die Veranstaltung kein Professioneller Wettkampf ist !!!

" Der Nikolaus-Trial ist eine Veranstaltung für Kinder, Jugendliche und junge Erwachsene, die
Fahrrad- und Motorrad-Trial als Freizeitsport betreiben.
Modus: Vorausscheidungen - Finale "​
bis bald gruss Philip 
für weitere fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung .
Tel. binn ich unter 01787964826 erreichbar


*DANKE !!*


----------



## luckygambler (20. November 2007)

es handelt sich ja dabei doch um so eine art wettkampf. gibt es denn nebenbei genug möglichkeiten frei zu trialen? wäre schade wenn ich dahin fahre und das gelände muss für den wettkampf freigehalten werden^^


----------



## mtb-trialer. (20. November 2007)

gibts es bilder von der halle??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubelnaldo (21. November 2007)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> gibts es bilder von der halle??



Die sieht aus wie jede andere Halle! Steinwände und n Dach oben drauf! Viereckig und grösser als ein Einfamilienhaus. Dann gibts noch einen Eingang und diverse Fenster. 
Oder meintest Du jetzt etwa von innen????????????


----------



## luckygambler (26. November 2007)

hat wer nen günstige rockring den er mir mitbringen könnte?


----------



## bikersemmel (26. November 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> hat wer nen günstige rockring den er mir mitbringen könnte?



ja hab ich, kannste für nen 10er haben.
ist blau und von GU.
Ich bringe ihn mal mit.
Bis Sa.


----------



## luckygambler (27. November 2007)

perfekt


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. November 2007)

man wie gerne würde ich kommen. war letzts jahr echt topstens.
hm....mal schauen.


----------



## NewbTrialeR (28. November 2007)

bin auch dabei.. bin bei aus der Bikersemmeltruppe  hehe.. is es eig. unfair wenn ich bei den kids mit fahre xD ? ich meine ich bin noch nicht so gut und mein lenker is die hÃ¶lle !! wenn jemand nochn Monty Pro lenker hat bitte mit bringen !!! zahle in bar..  ..irgendwie hat der kermit nich dat geld bekommen =( naja.. also wer ein hat bitte melden is der den man fÃ¼r 19.90 â¬ bei Monty bestellen kann ^^ . GruÃ Newbtrialer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noob-rider (28. November 2007)

also ich habe mich eintragen lassen als jugendlicher anfänger  
weil ich fahre nicht lange ... und habe null plan von trial  
naja wenn die da probleme mit haben, werden die sich samstag sicherlich melden


----------



## koxxrider (28. November 2007)

ich kann die pdf datei nich öffnen...kann mir ma einer die daten kopieren oder so?...uhrzeit usw

gruß rene


----------



## NewbTrialeR (28. November 2007)

hat keiner noch son lenker ?! schade..


----------



## luckygambler (29. November 2007)

du schreibst ne mail an [email protected]

dadrin gibst du deine komplette anschrift an
ob du gerne als anfänger fortgeschrittener oder expertte teilnehmen willst und
dass du dich damit einverstanden erklärst, dass fotos gemacht werden wobei die daten natürlich nicht an dritte weitergegeben werden. so in etwa stehts da drin.
man sieht sich dann dort. juhu!


----------



## voytec (29. November 2007)

kann mich jemand mitnehmen bidde ?   Wiesbaden-Frankfurt-Darmstadt ....

grusse voytec


----------



## NewbTrialeR (29. November 2007)

suche noch jemanden der meine kollegen mit nimmt. Ort : Essen / Mühlheim


----------



## luckygambler (30. November 2007)

Noch einmal schlafen! gleich ist es soweit! jipi!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. November 2007)

-edit-


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Dezember 2007)

Ganz groÃes Lob,fand ich groÃartig,sowohl von der Organisation,von den Parcours als auch von der AtmosphÃ¤re her sehr gelungen.Auch ohne Teilnahme...


----------



## luckygambler (2. Dezember 2007)

hättest du teilgenommen, würdest du anders drüber denken... fands trotzdem geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Futzy (2. Dezember 2007)

Ja ! Es war wirklich sehr cool  

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo Bilder von der Veranstaltung ?


----------



## noob-rider (3. Dezember 2007)

ich habe nen paar schnappschüsse und unterbelichtete bild'chen


----------



## Moppel_kopp (3. Dezember 2007)

wenn jemand bilder posten könnte wäre echt cool


----------



## Futzy (3. Dezember 2007)

Auf jeden Fall !!!
Immer her damit.........


----------

